# Anybody else here saltwater?(:



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

A month and a half back I started a nano saltwater tank after 5+ months of researching. Lucky for me, our 70 gallon tank used to be saltwater so I had most of the equipment! What I had in mind was not really fish, but I'm really, really interested in soft corals that do fine in low-moderate lighting, such as some zoanthids and mushrooms. Since I wanted to keep corals instead of fish, I had this image of creating an explosion of colors in a small amount of space, even though the smaller the tank, the harder it is to care for. Well, I've had a lot of free time lately, and I know I could keep all the parameters in check, along with salinity.

My setup is 3.5 gallon (told you, really nano, but I got this!) with 3 lbs of LR and 2 lbs of base rock. I have 3 Red Leg Cortez hermits and 3 Nassarius snails. As I said, I wouldn't be able to keep any fish in this small, at least I think not, so I'm doing coral/inverts only. On my LR I found 3 hidden cup corals, a handful of featherdusters, and some tunicates. I am waiting for my tank to be at least 3 months old before I stick any coral in there, just to be safe. Therefor, I'm still on the hunt for the perfect lighting! Oh and fun fact, I'm also getting a 30g in the summer for my birthday! And hopefully I'm going to set up a 10 gallon sump under that.
As for lighting, this is where I have a few questions. I was thinking of getting the Tom Deco 13W, since many people have had good experience growing Mushrooms and zoas, even my LFS. 
Soo yep! Saltwater thread woop woop!


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

So I take it everyone here is a freshie? xD Bump


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Your colors would look pretty crappy with that light. Maybe:
FREE SHIP 10W LED RGB COLOR SPOTLIGHT Flood Light Garden Lamp 85-265V Waterproof | eBay

3W E27/ GU10 MR16 16 Color Changing RGB LED Light Bulb Lamp 85~265V + IR Remote | eBay


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I actually really did want a saltwater tank up until recently. I was desperate for a pair of clowns, a six-line wrasse and a purple firefish, but then I went to the Great Barrier Reef. I like freshwater tanks because I think the tanks often look prettier than the real environments, but when I saw how gorgeous the reef was I knew any tank I created would be disappointing in comparison. 

Please post photos, though! I am still fascinated by saltwater, especially nanos!


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

I just got a 35 gallon full set up tank for Free on tuesday.
I mean FULL Set up, even some fish.
I am currently trying to stock it though.
Currently has 1 domino damsel (trying to get rid of it too aggressive for my taste)
2 yellowtail blue damsels (luckily they are peaceful), and 1 hermit crab. I bought and added 1 turbo snail and 1 turban snail.

Hoping to get some clown gobies, and a firefish.


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> Your colors would look pretty crappy with that light. Maybe:
> FREE SHIP 10W LED RGB COLOR SPOTLIGHT Flood Light Garden Lamp 85-265V Waterproof | eBay
> 
> 3W E27/ GU10 MR16 16 Color Changing RGB LED Light Bulb Lamp 85~265V + IR Remote | eBay


 will those support coral life? The second one is only 3W, can mushrooms tolerate that? Thats awesome if they do, are you saying I buy it with the other light, or these alone? 



> Please post photos, though! I am still fascinated by saltwater, especially nanos!


Hahah its just live rock with some snails and hermits, but I'll find my camera if you still wanna see it. Not much of a sight, but if you wanna see it you can have it



> Hoping to get some clown gobies, and a firefish.


And I find that clown gobies have adorable personalities! They watch you as much as you watch them... hah! And watch out though if you get a firefish, they're jumpers, so you just oughtta keep an eye on them during WC and such


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

my dad moved from 75 to a 20(or what it a 30? between the two), he has a mystery wrasse, picasso clownfish, hippo tang, and a banana wrasse. he is trying to re-home the hippo soon, and the picasso pair (the male) passed away, so where thinking about just getting another normal clownfish.


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

I loove picaso's But I also love clarkii's. They have the cutest lump on their forhead and a lovely yellow color  My sister thinks they're awkward, so I might just get an occellaris when I get my 30 g. I'm planning on having a pair, but anemone's are really finnicky, so we'll see what they'll host Apparently they'll host heaters, powerheads, xenia, all kinds of things... they are weird fish o.o


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

BetterBetta said:


> will those support coral life? The second one is only 3W, can mushrooms tolerate that? Thats awesome if they do, are you saying I buy it with the other light, or these alone?


 Buy these alone. And the one that is 3w, you'd need to buy 3 of them.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Salt water fish are beautiful. 
The ones at my LFS seem kinda weird, they swim sideways and backwards and on an angle. Is that normal? :s they say all their fish are captive bred.
I wouldn't get salt water fish unless I was positive they were captive bred. So many reefs are poisoned and killed in an attempt to catch the beautiful fish. I agree with Bomba, many salt water set ups are just, lacking.


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Here is my current fish stocking idea

Green Chomis – x4 – 3’’ 

Green clown goby – 1.5’ -

Strawberry dottyback(maybe) – 3’’

Hi-fin re-banded goby – 2’’

Firefish goby – 3’’ 

Yellowbluedamsel X2 – 3’'
Total - 27.5’’ 

As for the inverts.
I have 1 hermit crab, 1 turbo and 1 turban.
I am looking at getting a few more hermits and or an emerald crab. I am checking the aggression and safety level on all of them. 
Havent decided is any more snails will be safe or wise for the amount in the tank.

I would love coral, but can't afford them, or the proper lights for them at this point.


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

Amphibianite--those sound like good stocking plans to me! And IMO the more cleanup crew the merrier, but snails do poop a lot so that might hold you back with your stocking plans. Emerald Crabs are awesome--they eat nuisance algae such as bubble algae, and in some cases, hair algae; both of which most Clean up Crews (CUC) ignore. I think the Emerald would be a really nice investment in case either of those pop up.

Coral is expensive, but I know thats the route I'm heading for. Still on the hunt for the perfect lights, as I don't want to spend more than 60$ on them. I'm only 13 and I'm paying for all of it! xD Countless hours on the comp. have been spent...


----------



## NoahG (Oct 24, 2011)

I would _love_ to one day venture into saltwater as well -- I've actually toyed with the idea of my 30-gallon cube eventually going saltwater. Waiting until I have more money and stability in my life first though.

I'm dabbling in the research right now, but not hitting it real hard since this is years off. I still look at the saltwater section of stores when I'm there though, haha. Currently there are two fish that I would like to ultimately have in a marine tank: Lawnmower Blenny, and a Lionfish (can't go more specific yet on the latter). Of course not together. I'll probably build the tank around them though when I'm figuring out what I want to do.

And, of course, shrimp if at all possible. Shrimp entertain me more than they probably should, haha.


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

Lawnmower blennies are _the bomb! _They have, handsdown, the best personality out there. My brother gives me the weirdest looks when I call them funny, but they are! Haha he doesn't understand... 

And I have been thinking about this for a looong time, and since I had over half the equipment all I had to buy were live rock, livestock (CUC), and a hydrometer. I am very fortunate for having everything I needed on hand! However, its gonna be very tough for vacations with coral. Because of that, I may wait until after summer to start the coral tank. But then again, my dads friend who breeds clowns may be able to watch my tank. He has a lot of experience.

Shrimp are adorable! Trust me, anything can entertain me. A friggin snail can entertain me, so shrimp are soo cute to me! Even though everybody says saltwater is a lot harder, it is definitely not much difference then freshwater-- start out with fish only with live rock tank, and when you're more experienced venture into corals! Same with FW-Start with fish only, then venture into live plants!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Amphibianite said:


> Here is my current fish stocking idea
> 
> Green Chomis – x4 – 3’’
> 
> ...


 The Damsle and Chromis will kill each other. They are very mean lil suckers. And in that community of our small tank, the saying goes, " There can be only One"


----------



## NoahG (Oct 24, 2011)

Haha, I saw a Lawnmower Blenny at Petco and was watching him for the longest time, and he wasn't even doing much. I thought he was so cool though! I decided right then and there that, no matter what, one day I would find a way to have one, hence building a tank up around the blenny. What I've read of them though only confirms that I want one.

I know the Lionfish are a lot more complicated, in a way, than other fish -- at least in the sense that they are legitimately dangerous -- but they're just _so cool_ that I figured, if I'm going to venture into it anyways, I want to have one. Believe me though, proper caution _will_ be used.

Yea, having the equipment beforehand is a _major_ bonus. I, literally, only have a tank at the moment which, if at all possible, might turn into a sorority first. Aside from that though: nada. If I were you I'd definitely see if he could watch the tank during vacations -- a logical/rational argument is that way you have more time to focus on it when you are home compared to when you go back to school.

I likely have AD(H)D, so, yea, I'm in the same boat...I used to think snails were boring though (though only in aquariums, go figure) until I saw how fast they could actually move when they got going. Now? I'm contemplating getting Sharkfin a mystery snail tankmate, if not soon then eventually, haha.

It seems to me that saltwater's just like anything else: just do the research ahead of time, have some idea going into it, don't cut corners where you really shouldn't, and have some patience when doing things and you'll do a lot better. Sure, there's more involved, but I think the fact that it's a little more work and a bit more foreign to people accounts for a lot of why it seems so daunting. But, as we all know, and as I can more than attest to working at PetSmart, people don't do their homework beforehand in a lot of things they do when it comes to pets and probably especially aquariums.


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Reefing - Really? From all the research I have done says both the yellow tail blue Damsel, and the green chromis are very peacefull with other fish, and great community. I know most damsels are mean S.O.B.s. Yet everything I have found says that the YTBDs are peaceful and make good community fish. Same the the green/blue chromis.
If you have personal experience with this, and will gladly differ to you, as I am new to this part of the hobby. 

So if that is the case maybe I will change it to add two new yellowtail blues in instead. 

I personally am not doing anything besides some inverts till I get rid of the Domino Damsel that came with this tank. (the YTBDs came with it as well)


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Amphibianite said:


> Reefing - Really? From all the research I have done says both the yellow tail blue Damsel, and the green chromis are very peacefull with other fish, and great community. I know most damsels are mean S.O.B.s. Yet everything I have found says that the YTBDs are peaceful and make good community fish. Same the the green/blue chromis.
> If you have personal experience with this, and will gladly differ to you, as I am new to this part of the hobby.
> 
> So if that is the case maybe I will change it to add two new yellowtail blues in instead.
> ...


 All that research is wrong. Gets alot of people into trouble when it comes to those fish. Presonally, yes. I have tried that schooling fish a few times. Yellow Tail Damsels, and then Chromis, everytime, miserable failures, all ending in deaths, all but one. They will school together....In a 1000g tank, or the ocean, as that is where they are basing their info.
But, I'm just one person, with one opinion.


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey I rather be safe than sorry. SO thank you for your help Reefing. I really do appreciate someone who has experience in a subject giving me advice. 
Because I have the YTBDs already I will just pick up a few more of those.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

I had a salt tank at one time. The fish are beautiful, but there are no salt water fish that will breed in captivity. They are harvested from the worlds reefs. Usually they are caught by putting cyanide in the water and putting all the fish to sleep. The ones that don't die right away are put into bags for shipment. You may notice a lot of salt water fish die within the first few weeks, it is due to the poison they ingested.

I no longer support this by not buying salt water fish.:evil:


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

jeffegg2 said:


> I had a salt tank at one time. The fish are beautiful, but there are no salt water fish that will breed in captivity. They are harvested from the worlds reefs. Usually they are caught by putting cyanide in the water and putting all the fish to sleep. The ones that don't die right away are put into bags for shipment. You may notice a lot of salt water fish die within the first few weeks, it is due to the poison they ingested.
> 
> I no longer support this by not buying salt water fish.:evil:


Not true. Many saltwater fish breed in captivity. You can search you tube and find tons of clownfish with eggs in tanks. Fish like clownfish, batfish, blennies, seahorses can all be bred in captivity. Even corals and sponges are now raised in captivity. You just gotta know who you're buying from


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

+1. There are two saltwater shops in my city that both get the majority of their stock from breeders, not the wild.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Agreed, a lot of the saltwater fish available are no longer wild species. 

Not all of them but a majority are tank / farm raised.


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

I got 1 nano and 1 10gallon both are over 3 years old


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

where are all the pictures?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

^+1^


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

Well currently a bunch of rock is in my tank. Not all that exciting to see, honestly xD I am still in the process of perfecting everything, too


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

UPDATE: As I went to go take pics, I looked upon my LR and saw... aiptasia. It was nicely covering a portion of it towards the back of the tankDX I ended up chucking the rock, leaving me with basically, this rubble. On another note, I tried snapping pics of my Hidden Cup Coral, but since he's non-photosynthetic (hitch hiker) he's clear.. and small.. and in the shadows! I had noticed that when I first got the rock he would close up in the light, so I repositioned the rocks. I target feed him BBS once a week, just to promote some growth

As you tell from my photos, my light setup is currently just a reptile bulb over it. It obviously requires a screw in type bulb, so I can't find a correct LED Bulb for corals even. I was looking at 13W bulbs too. ._____. Mrah.


----------



## Foisair (Aug 3, 2011)

Woohoo! I'm so glad someone posted about saltwater tanks. I'm even more excited that people have NANO salt tanks. Today I just stumbled on info about keeping seahorses. At first I was really discouraged as most breeds require require HUGE tanks and set up. I don't have the space or the money for huge tanks. But then I found some info on the Dwarf Seahorse which actually NEED smaller tanks (1 gallon: 2-3 to start, max 12 adults; 2.5 gallon: 4-6 to start, max 12 adults; 5 gallon: 8-12 to start, max 20 adults; 10 gallon: no fewer than 20 adults). I am aware that marine tanks are more expensive and I know the seahorses aren't cheap ($10.50 for 1 Dwarf), but if I were to look into dwarf seahorses more, how would I go about setting up a small marine tank? I'm thinking 5 gallon as they need their tank cycled.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Dwarf Seahorse
Light flow for Sea Horses, so your flow would not be higher than 10x your water wolume.
Then, of course everythings else you need for a Marine set-up:
Dry Rock, there are a few hitchhickers on Live Rock that people want to stay away from, so they opt for using Dry Rock, or Dead Rock. Macro Rock is a good place to start looking for that. Either way oyu go you will need a minimum of 1lb per gallon.Replacement filter media like filter floss and activated carbon (if you get a filter) Which is really not necessary.Multiple Powerheads (2 or 3) 10x your water volume for just a Fish Only With Live Rock, and at least 20x your water volume for a Reef Tank. So lets say your going reef, and you have a 100g tank, you would need flow in that tank at minimum of 2000gph, or 2 1000gph powerheads.Protein Skimmer, rated at 2 times your water volumeSaltwater Test Kits. Reef Test Kit. Tets for Ammonia, Nitrites, Nitrates, PH, Phosphates, Calcium, ALK and Magnesium.Saltwater fish food. Mysis Shrimp, Squid, Cyclopease, Algae Sheets, Romaine . Flake food is not really a good food to feed your marine fish.Aquarium vacuum. This one is iffy. Most don't use one, if you have enough flow in the tank you won’t need oneRubber kitchen glovesFish netTwo, clean, never used before, 5-gallon bucketsAquarium thermometer, digital being the best.Brush with plastic bristles (old tooth brush) - needed for cleaning the live rock if you don't get Fully Cured Live Rock.Power Strip, possibly GFCI outlets by the tank.Optional but definitely recommend getting a Reverse Osmosis or RO/Deionization filter for the make-up water, and a barrel for storing the water.Possibly a Quarantine Tank for your new fish. They sit in here for a few weeks to kill off parasites and bacteria, to keep it from getting in your main tankHeater rated for your size tank.Saltwater Mix. Marine Salt. Instant Ocean is the cheap Salt that beginners and Advanced use alike.Saltwater Hydrometer or even better a Refractometer, which is more accurate. There is also a Digital Meter that is way advanced if you have the cash.Aquarium filter (not absolutely necessary if running with adequate amounts of live rock, but nice to have if you need to use a mechanical filter or activated carbon, or GFO and such)Aquarium substrate such as live sand or crushed cora. Some go bare Bottom, others choose the 2-3" bottom, others, more advanced will try the Deep Sand Bed, which is over 6" deep.


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

Funny someone brought up dwarf seahorses, because once I divide my ten gallon I'm using my 1.5 for dwarfs. One female one male After summer of course. I've got enough on my hands now as it is. 

Foisair---where did you find those dwarfs? On liveaquaria they're a whopping $40... o.o


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Could probably get some awesome ideas on lighting here:
Coral and Reef Creatures

If it was me, I think I'd go with a 6500k 23W cool white spotlight about 3 inches over the water surface. those things are blindingly bright, and have decent color rendition. I use them over planted tanks, but I've heard several places that 6500k will work over marine too.
Plus, it'll fit in your screw in holder. (buy it at lowes)


----------



## Foisair (Aug 3, 2011)

BetterBetta - http://www.seahorsesource.com/zosterae.html is where I found them for $10.50 each.

EDIT: http://www.ccritters.com/id2.html sells them for $28 for two pairs but these may not be captive bred.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

6500k will work over saltwater but your colors wont appear so fantastic.

i suggest looking into par38 bulbs. i think thats what they are called ( and i think they even make a smaller version ) but its basically a screw in LED and prob. would work well in your situation.


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

UPDATE! Science teacher is GIVING me free tank with stand and T5 light strip! SO here's how it went.. I looked around the classroom at his quantity of 30 5-70gallon tanks. So I asked him why it was necessary to have so many tanks. He said it probably wasn't and was looking to get rid of some. I asked him if he sells them, he said no, he just gives them away. So of course he asks me if I would like one, and I can't deny! He points to the corner of the room to a tank with a glass hood and T5 light strip, and a metal stand. At PetCo, that's about a total of 174 dollars. FOR FREE! HE turned on the light, and it was a lovely bluish color C:

Now I don't know if the tank is either 10 gallon or a 20 high. I know thats a big difference, but I'm really bad at telling by just looking at it. IT looks bigger than my 10 though! So maybe, with the T5 I could grow coral in there instead? Thanks guys! Maybe I'll make the 3.5 like an invert tank or something. Need ideas!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

BetterBetta said:


> UPDATE! Science teacher is GIVING me free tank with stand and T5 light strip! SO here's how it went.. I looked around the classroom at his quantity of 30 5-70gallon tanks. So I asked him why it was necessary to have so many tanks. He said it probably wasn't and was looking to get rid of some. I asked him if he sells them, he said no, he just gives them away. So of course he asks me if I would like one, and I can't deny! He points to the corner of the room to a tank with a glass hood and T5 light strip, and a metal stand. At PetCo, that's about a total of 174 dollars. FOR FREE! HE turned on the light, and it was a lovely bluish color C:
> 
> Now I don't know if the tank is either 10 gallon or a 20 high. I know thats a big difference, but I'm really bad at telling by just looking at it. IT looks bigger than my 10 though! So maybe, with the T5 I could grow coral in there instead? Thanks guys! Maybe I'll make the 3.5 like an invert tank or something. Need ideas!


Whoo Hoo!! I love when good things happen to good people. Congrats and good luck deciding what you're going to do with it.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Tank Volume Calculator


----------



## NoahG (Oct 24, 2011)

Congrats! I love getting free fish stuff


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

No one told me my birthday was coming early :
*20 Gallon tank with T8's (not T5's. Is it a difference?) 
*


----------



## NoahG (Oct 24, 2011)

_Very_ nice! I'd have jumped at a set up like that myself, haha!

I don't know which may be preferred with saltwater...T8s are thicker than T5s (that's what the numbers represent: thickness or diameters in eighths of an inch). T8s seem more preferred over T5s when it comes to planted tanks from what I've seen, and I think they tend to have a higher Kelvin rating, but that may just be an observation and not actual fact. Though, considering that a lot of saltwater flourescents seem to be rated at 10,000K or so, that might be a good thing for them as well?

Unfortunately that's about as much help as I can be on that...


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

That's probably just a plant T8 for freshwater, it isn't skinny enough to be a T5. I think salt water you want a actinic bulb? I know it gives the tank a blue color so people use it along with a white bulb.

I wish I could have a saltwater tank, but there are way more costs so I can't afford it .


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

T-5's are High Output lights, that T-8 is not, and will not work for corals in the tank. It will work only suffice for a fish only tank.


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

kfryman-- I know exactly what you mean, the only reason I could really get into saltwater is because my Dad has all the equipment and I have people like my science teacher! And I personally don't like the really blue look. I like a little bit of it, but not an overkill. I'm a little picky I guess

Reefing madness--thank you soo much. I needed to know that haha I've just got to get another bulb, will a T5 fit in this fixture do you think? Sorry, I'm really new to all this lighting stuff.. xD I can't believe I'm asking this but... do you just pull to take the T8 out, or do you have to unscrew it or something? I'm sitting with the strip on my lap as we speak, but I'm to scared to touch anything:lol:

EDIT: got it


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

No T5s are a different type of bulb. T8s and T12s are interchangeable, but T5s and T8s are not. Zoo Med has a T5HO for about $60-70 and then you buy the lights.

T5s come in regular and high output, it depends on who makes it, Aqueon's T5s are not high output.


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

This is the bulb I think I have (It says Zoo Med Reef Sun on the bulb, so I think this is it)

I'm looking at this bulb

Is it acceptable?


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

The bulb you linked just took me to the home page of Petco...

Is the bulb you bought a T8 or T5? Didn't say on the website.


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

I bought a T8, and I'm pretty sure its the same one in the link, even though it didn't say. And that's weird, the link worked for me D: Well if this doesnt work, Search 
*Zoo Med T-5 HO Ocean Sun 10,000K Fluorescent Bulb 
*it should be the first one!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

BetterBetta said:


> kfryman-- I know exactly what you mean, the only reason I could really get into saltwater is because my Dad has all the equipment and I have people like my science teacher! And I personally don't like the really blue look. I like a little bit of it, but not an overkill. I'm a little picky I guess
> 
> Reefing madness--thank you soo much. I needed to know that haha I've just got to get another bulb, will a T5 fit in this fixture do you think? Sorry, I'm really new to all this lighting stuff.. xD I can't believe I'm asking this but... do you just pull to take the T8 out, or do you have to unscrew it or something? I'm sitting with the strip on my lap as we speak, but I'm to scared to touch anything:lol:
> 
> EDIT: got it


 T-5 will not work in that fixture.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

BetterBetta said:


> I bought a T8, and I'm pretty sure its the same one in the link, even though it didn't say. And that's weird, the link worked for me D: Well if this doesnt work, Search
> *Zoo Med T-5 HO Ocean Sun 10,000K Fluorescent Bulb **
> *it should be the first one!


 T-5 HO lights require a different Ballast than that which is in that T-8 fixture. That fixture will fire a T-8 or T-12 light, it will not fire a T-5 HO lamp.


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

D: aww poop. Oh well, I guess thats okay. Back to the drawing board it is!


----------



## jase (Apr 19, 2012)

some quality LED will be the best, but really expensive T-T
Are you going to add a sump/ nano skimmer to your set up?

I wish that my Bio teacher could be like that, got my eyes on thoses angel frys he's breeding


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

So now time for me to asking on stocking advice from the experts haha.

As previous mentioned I have a 35 gal corner tank, lots and lots of hiding places and appearently an amazing sump or so I have been told. I will be adding pictures of the tank and sump to this post.

Currently in the tank

fish - 
3 yellowtail blue damsels all very peaceful with eachother
1 green clown goby (gone off into hiding -_- figured I wouldn't see it much till it grows comfortable with the tank and get bigger)

Inverts
1 turbo snail
1 turban snail
1 hermit crab

Now comes the help

My current idea is to get a few more hermits for cleaning duty, an emerald crab but will it be safe with the goby and other inverts? I have read of some aggression with them.
I am thinking of getting 2 Fire fish as well.

Now I do not know what the bio-load of these fish are I am still rather new to Salt Water. 

So stocking suggestions are welcome. 
I want fish that will add color(because who ever designed this tank made the two back panels out of black plexiglass -___-
Peaceful - I want a new peaceful as possible community.
Live Plants! - I know there are live saltwater plants best I can find right now is some seaweed like stuff that my LFS wants to charge 5 bucks a handful. Suggestions would be loved.


Now the pictures. The front of the tank is scratched to hell the previous owner did not take wonderful care of it -_- but it is also an older tank at least 15 years from my understanding.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

the damsels will grow and become very territorial. overtime those bioballs will prob. cause you problems too collecting debris allowing it to break down into excess nutrients. be sure to clean a few each week, or even better slowly remove a few each week. 
what kind of lighting are you running? some algaes can go sexual and tank over a tank so researching different kinds is a good idea.


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

The current lighting is 18'' 457 mm
15 watt T8
zoo med aquatic
Ocean Sun 10,000k

It came with the tank, I have only had this tank for just over 2 weeks so I am still trying to figure everything out right and do the best I can for everything.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Just saying T5s have dropped on price as they aren't really as new. LEDs are the new lighting so most bulbs are cheaper. Some T5s are under $100 so just look around. Oh and T5s are way mkre energy efficient compared to T8s for the light they give out. LEDs are cheapest to run though so do some math on that and find out the best value for you.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I was browsing eBay and they have some crazy nice T5 HO that are actually cheap for being an actual name brand light fixture. There are some that are quad lights ons so one so check it out, there was a 24" quad that comes with the bulbs for reefs as well...


----------

